# Articles - Your Say



## goddess13 (Sep 29, 2006)

We would like to know what articles on skincare you would want to see more of on MUT.

Please reply with what topic (EG: Acne, Whiteheads, Dry skin etc etc) you feel needs more articles, and we will find and post the articles.

Cheers,


----------



## Mouna (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh thank you that would be maad

well i would like articles on Acne and acne scars and whiteheads

Thankssss


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 2, 2006)

Acne

Exfoliation

Chemical Peels


----------



## jessimau (Oct 2, 2006)

Whiteheads, wrinkle prevention, exfoliation.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 2, 2006)

Acne-related info, you can never have too much info on acne


----------



## Nessicle (Oct 2, 2006)

Combination skin, spots, blackheads


----------



## monniej (Oct 2, 2006)

hyperpigmentation and facial hair issues.


----------



## Maja (Oct 2, 2006)

For those who would like to read more articles and info on acne, don't forget to check out this thread. There's lots of very useful info posted in there.


----------



## lavender (Oct 3, 2006)

Acne

Acne scars

and in general, how to have glowing, radiant skin!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

Great thread idea, and lots of great article ideas! Keep'em comin' everyone!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We would like to know what articles on skincare you would want to see more of on MUT.
Please reply with what topic (EG: Acne, Whiteheads, Dry skin etc etc) you feel needs more articles, and we will find and post the articles.

Cheers,






Should we try to keep this message toward the top? It might make it easier for Kim and I to keep up with your wonderful requests.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Should we try to keep this message toward the top? It might make it easier for Kim and I to keep up with your wonderful requests. That's a good idea to make this thread a Sticky


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 4, 2006)

**Fine lines solution/ Wrinle prevention

**Pores tightenning

**Occassional breakouts

**Whiteheads

**freckles/dark spots remover


----------



## geebers (Oct 5, 2006)

I must be the only one who wants more on dry skin and eczema.





Good idea!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi,







Wow!

Well gang, off I go to hunt down articles.





In the meantime, keep the requests coming.


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 8, 2006)

rosacea!



x


----------



## angel_eyes (Oct 11, 2006)

white heads and hyperpigmentation!


----------



## Kathy (Oct 17, 2006)

Okay...guess I must be the only aging person here.



But, I would like to see more articles on anti-aging products and/or skincare. It seems to me there already is a lot of threads on acne related topics. I know there are some women with these concerns because I see them listed in the Happy Birthday post! Where are you ladies?


----------



## rfilippo (Oct 19, 2006)

Dry sensitive skin and c hemical free products.

R. Filippo


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 20, 2006)

whiteheads and wrinkle prevention


----------



## SuperNanna (Oct 31, 2006)

*Good eye creams and anti-aging are very welcome*


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

Will find more eye cream info and articles.


----------



## shelley513 (Nov 7, 2006)

I would like to see articles on NIA24 and if it really works. please help.


----------



## sheilarose (Nov 11, 2006)

I have almost no eyebrows. I have to use eyebrow powder every single day. Are there any products that would thicken them.

Sheila Rose


----------



## sheilarose (Nov 26, 2006)

quote=kaville;645834]Okay...guess I must be the only aging person here.




But, I would like to see more articles on anti-aging products and/or skincare. It seems to me there already is a lot of threads on acne related topics. I know there are some women with these concerns because I see them listed in the Happy Birthday post! Where are you ladies?





you are not alone. I am here too!!!Over 55! e-mail me if you want.


----------



## newbloom (Dec 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay...guess I must be the only aging person here.



But, I would like to see more articles on anti-aging products and/or skincare. It seems to me there already is a lot of threads on acne related topics. I know there are some women with these concerns because I see them listed in the Happy Birthday post! Where are you ladies?



Kayville,
Here I am - another "aging" lady! I feel there is definitely a lack of talk about dealing with aging skin: quality products for face, neck; care of the undereye area; hyperpigmentation etc. Thanks for bringing this up!

DS


----------



## sheilarose (Dec 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have almost no eyebrows. I have to use eyebrow powder every single day. Are there any products that would thicken them.
Sheila Rose

One important thing is to have a great dermatologist. I used to use Max Factor Pancake makeup. It really clogged my pores that I had bumps on my face. The doctor told me they were calcified clogged pores. Taking them out was like making a tiny cut to get them out. NOT MUCH FUN!!!The new Mineral makeup is really made for us older ladies. Like so perfect. I love and use Bare Escentuals.

Sheila Rose


----------



## missnadia (Dec 4, 2006)

I personally would like to see more on Acne and dry skin from using acne tretments... Also I'm interested in all-natural skincare.


----------



## scrivanich (Dec 5, 2006)

wrinkles, especially the effectiveness of the chemical idebonone on wrinkles


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

Nope Kayville, we're all aging whether we believe it or not

I'd like to see:

Anti-aging

Natural remedies that are effective and proven

Stuff to make you just glow and

Anti aging

proven natural remedies

making your own cosmetics


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 16, 2006)

i'd like to see more articles about sunscreen. not just how to apply and the basics, but more detailed articles. i have read that sunscreen is broken down by sunlight, and it can last more than two hours when not exposed, but i have read other stuff that doesn't say that. so....i think there is a lot of general confusion about sunscreen. articles about idebenoneanti-aging preventionarticles about the oil cleansing method.more articles about diet and skin/exercise and skin


----------



## artisaraiya (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks, grat jobs


----------



## JOLLIE (Dec 21, 2006)

Reactive - Sensitive Skin


----------



## gdwitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd like to see the topic of loss of firmness, elasticity issues.


----------



## JOLLIE (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi, I Just Tried Nia 24 Sunscreen 5 Days Ago And It Immediatley Began To Sting My Cheeks, I Mean A Burning Sensation - Had To Wash It Off 2 To 3 Minutes Later. I Still Had Red Blotches On My Face 3 Days Later. My Skin Type Is Highley Reactive Normal To Dry And Fair Skinned. Some Times I Have Mild Roscea. I Keep My Products To A Bear Minimum But I Always Try To Wear Sunscreen. I Was Looking For One That Wasnt Oily With Physical Sunblockers. I Purchased The Product From A Derms. Office, So When I Returned 2 Hours Later My Money Was Refunded And The Doc. Says That One Of The Ingredients, Most Likley The Niacin Didnt Agree With Me. If Your Skin Is At All Flakey Its Going To Show. The Sunscreen Itself Is Very Light And Goes On Smooth And May Work For Others.


----------



## Elenor (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm just starting to use mineral make-up (I'm turning 51 in 12 days!) and LOVE it; but could use lots of advice on the best ways to use it. I've been reading my way through the mineral topic area here -- great stuff -- but I'm a little concerned about the safety of the minerals. Sure, they're (apparently much!) safer than "regular" make-up chemicals but, for instance, what are the long-term effects? All the sites that sell the stuff, of course, rave about how healthy it is; and I fer shure hope it is, cause I intend to use it exclusively from now on. Just chucked all my "regular" make-up as I got a bunch of mineral samples. Can't recommend it highly enough!

Elenor


----------



## sheilarose (Dec 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elenor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm just starting to use mineral make-up (I'm turning 51 in 12 days!) and LOVE it; but could use lots of advice on the best ways to use it. I've been reading my way through the mineral topic area here -- great stuff -- but I'm a little concerned about the safety of the minerals. Sure, they're (apparently much!) safer than "regular" make-up chemicals but, for instance, what are the long-term effects? All the sites that sell the stuff, of course, rave about how healthy it is; and I fer shure hope it is, cause I intend to use it exclusively from now on. Just chucked all my "regular" make-up as I got a bunch of mineral samples. Can't recommend it highly enough!
Elenor

Hi Elenor:I use Bare Escentuals which actually started the mineral makeup craze. The only bad thing is that it is very fine and will get a little messy. You will get it on whatever you use. My sink always gets messy, but I just use Dow BRC and clean it up.

You have to use it over a few times to get the amount of coverage you want. I sleep in it and I love it. I use their Mineral Veil which controls oily skin and puts a nice finish on it.

Make sure you keep going over what you applied so it goes on perfect. The brushing is important or it will just lay there.

I have large pores but it does not clog them.

Sheila Rose





Elenor:

If you click on my picture and enlarge it you will see how nice my makeup looks. It was all Bare Escentural.

Sheila Rose


----------



## jewele (Jan 4, 2007)

I want info for acne scars. I just got some stuff for scars called Scar zone I hope this will help a little


----------



## scrivanich (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd love to hear from women who have undergone anti aging skin treatments from a dermatologist, such as peels, laser resurfacing, injections, even surgery. I'd like to hear whether patients are happy with their results, what recovery is like, etc.


----------



## devetta (Jan 28, 2007)

I would like articles on wrinkles and firm skin.


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Jan 28, 2007)

I wanna see some articles on how to keep oliy skin at bay.


----------



## LUVLIFE (Jan 29, 2007)

anything on anti-aging.

prescription anti-aging cremes and/or gels - vs - OTC cremes and/or gels

sking tightening regimes (if any!)


----------



## aquabutterfly (Jan 30, 2007)

Blackheads and open pores around the nose area,

wrinkle (esp. corner of the eyes),

sunspots,

moisturiser and face mask for combination and sensitive skin.


----------



## smat0904 (Jan 31, 2007)

OLD acne scars, hyperpigmentation, anti aging, exfoliation and chemical peels


----------



## Leij (Feb 1, 2007)

Dry skin! All over dry skin!


----------



## nelly (Feb 5, 2007)

what about live cell therapy..

this interests me .?


----------



## moonie (Feb 14, 2007)

hyperpigmentation, age spots, big pores, oily skin


----------



## ayemel (Feb 15, 2007)

Retinol products and the differences in the types of retinols and what they can and can't do for skin.


----------



## nelly (Feb 15, 2007)

yes hyperpigmentation also..


----------



## DeafEskie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Yup, sure is a lot of requests for acne, etc here.... I would like to ask for more on anti-aging, preventing and/o reversing wrinkles, (believe me, they CAN be reversed, somewhat, but never in entiety), and we definetly ned more articles on various skin conditions such as Rosacrea, Ecezema, Psoriasis, effectively covering up scars so that it looks more natural, and so on. And before anybody wonders why this seems to be "wading" off towards "off face" but still skin topicwise, no. It's okay--some of us actually have skin conditions that **DO** appear on our faces unfortunately. For me, my face is mostly scarring from various incidents and the nose staph infection I had last year that took FOUR MONTHS to heal (big scar there now) etc etc. And yes I really hate my wrinkles!!! I wanna know how some gals can be 70 and no even look it--hardly any wrinkles in sight----and no---these are not the "rich and famous type--the example I am referring to is in the Feb 26th issue of People magazine....page 115. A 71 year old mother is still searching for her missing son for like 20 years. Yet tolook at her, you would think she was ...maybe....40 or 45! Wow. I hope I look like that--that good--when I am 70-IF I even live that long==LOL. (I have a lot of health problems). *

*GREAT topic to start, by the way. I look forward to finding all the new articles here. *

*Last but not least--I think we need some articles on natural, homeopathic skin care as some of us go to naturpathic doctors and prefer to utizile natureopathic remedies for ourselves and our families. This will also help those single Moms who d not have much income,who might prefer homemade recipes. In fact, I saw a wrinkle remedy in a book i have that is utilizing things right there in your kitchen.




*

*And YES thats a GREAT idea--articles explaining the various types of retinol and other products that are in the various skin care products and what is the specific role of each--because, as a Beauty Advisor, I can see and understand how women in general can look at the labels, put them all down in total confusion, and turn around and stick with "old faihful".




And oh oh I almost forgot....an article on how long we are supposed to keep our makeup, lipsticks, nail polishers, moistureizers etc. before we have to throw them out? I think an article about this will be super-neato. and extremely helpful. *

*Le*


----------



## Kathy (Mar 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DeafEskie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Yup, sure is a lot of requests for acne, etc here.... I would like to ask for more on anti-aging, preventing and/o reversing wrinkles, (believe me, they CAN be reversed, somewhat, but never in entiety), and we definetly ned more articles on various skin conditions such as Rosacrea, Ecezema, Psoriasis, effectively covering up scars so that it looks more natural, and so on. And before anybody wonders why this seems to be "wading" off towards "off face" but still skin topicwise, no. It's okay--some of us actually have skin conditions that **DO** appear on our faces unfortunately. For me, my face is mostly scarring from various incidents and the nose staph infection I had last year that took FOUR MONTHS to heal (big scar there now) etc etc. And yes I really hate my wrinkles!!! I wanna know how some gals can be 70 and no even look it--hardly any wrinkles in sight----and no---these are not the "rich and famous type--the example I am referring to is in the Feb 26th issue of People magazine....page 115. A 71 year old mother is still searching for her missing son for like 20 years. Yet tolook at her, you would think she was ...maybe....40 or 45! Wow. I hope I look like that--that good--when I am 70-IF I even live that long==LOL. (I have a lot of health problems). *
*GREAT topic to start, by the way. I look forward to finding all the new articles here. *

*Last but not least--I think we need some articles on natural, homeopathic skin care as some of us go to naturpathic doctors and prefer to utizile natureopathic remedies for ourselves and our families. This will also help those single Moms who d not have much income,who might prefer homemade recipes. In fact, I saw a wrinkle remedy in a book i have that is utilizing things right there in your kitchen.



*

*And YES thats a GREAT idea--articles explaining the various types of retinol and other products that are in the various skin care products and what is the specific role of each--because, as a Beauty Advisor, I can see and understand how women in general can look at the labels, put them all down in total confusion, and turn around and stick with "old faihful".



And oh oh I almost forgot....an article on how long we are supposed to keep our makeup, lipsticks, nail polishers, moistureizers etc. before we have to throw them out? I think an article about this will be super-neato. and extremely helpful. *

*Le*

WOW!!! Guess you're going to keep me busy, eh?? LOL... thanks for your suggestions! I just thought I would let you know, if you use the Search Forum function, you'll find there are several articles on many of these topics you've mentioned. I have no problem with looking for more (I'm in the over 40 crowd myself), but there are some already. Thanks!


----------



## veron (Mar 8, 2007)

wrinkles prevention

pores tighteninng


----------



## cherieannd (Mar 12, 2007)

im new at this, here i go- i agree more anti-aging products. im currently doing peels at home and i purchased the baby quaser (led) light therapy. i like to see these sort of items written about. thanks


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 12, 2007)

hyperpigmentation!

and stubborn blackheads


----------



## igor (Mar 12, 2007)

Combinated sensitive skin--how to avoid its redness

the expression/miming lines--what cosmetic products really help with them


----------



## htlheinz (Mar 26, 2007)

The best products for fine lines, anti aging, and dry skin. I just tried channel and my face is a mess. I must be allergic! ughh


----------



## Jewelry (Mar 28, 2007)

Open Pores!!!


----------



## lulo_aiesec (Mar 29, 2007)

wrinkles prevention

active ingriedientd in cosmetics - which one really work?

organic vs standard skincare


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like everything has been covered request wise.


----------



## bettylee68 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would like to see some articles about even skin tone.


----------



## sadiesus (Apr 24, 2007)

I am 41 and am concerned with my skin.. i have no wrinkles or the start of them. i do have acne at times, blackheads.. my skin has red areas.. i would love to know what would be good for my skin, to help the breakouts and keep my skin safe from the sun and age damage. There are so many brands to use and i'm really not sure what is best for my skin.. My skin is also, i would guess like normal to dry.. dry in certain spots.. but it can get oily sometimes too... thanks, vicki


----------



## newbloom (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay...guess I must be the only aging person here.




But, I would like to see more articles on anti-aging products and/or skincare. It seems to me there already is a lot of threads on acne related topics. I know there are some women with these concerns because I see them listed in the Happy Birthday post! Where are you ladies?



I definitely second this! Lots more needed on anti-aging skin, including dehydrated skin. Thanks!
Deborah


----------



## toota (Apr 24, 2007)

all of the above


----------



## sheilarose (Apr 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dry skin! All over dry skin! Just found your comment about dry skin. As you get older your skin gets dryer and dryer. I was gone crazy. Lotions are too thin. Creams are much better.Recently I came across the Sugar Scrubs when visiting my daughter.

They are just wonderful. The scrub comes in wonderful different scents and fragrances. It takes all the dry skin off and at the same time it makes your skin creamy and moistured. Best thing ever. You apply and rinse off. Simple.

Sheila Rose


----------



## keyice (May 16, 2007)

Deep scars from chicken pox and scars from acne.

Reduce oiliness of skin


----------



## andom (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay...guess I must be the only aging person here.



But, I would like to see more articles on anti-aging products and/or skincare. It seems to me there already is a lot of threads on acne related topics. I know there are some women with these concerns because I see them listed in the Happy Birthday post! Where are you ladies?



I agree with you.


----------



## Leij (May 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just found your comment about dry skin. As you get older your skin gets dryer and dryer. I was gone crazy. Lotions are too thin. Creams are much better.Recently I came across the Sugar Scrubs when visiting my daughter.

They are just wonderful. The scrub comes in wonderful different scents and fragrances. It takes all the dry skin off and at the same time it makes your skin creamy and moistured. Best thing ever. You apply and rinse off. Simple.

Sheila Rose

Thank you, I will try that!


----------



## frumwannabe (Sep 3, 2007)

What protects your skin from the aging effects of sun exposure and exactly how do you use those products to really make them effective? I will write part of this article using the things I learned when I got my skin analyzed at Sephora for free last year.

With love,

Ruthie


----------



## tdb7297 (Sep 3, 2007)

I would like to see more articles on treating acne scars (ie fade creams, treatments).

Thanks.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 9, 2007)

How to have glowing healthy skin. =)


----------



## queenkimie (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd love to know what to do with large pores! can't wear mineral found. b/c it just sits in there!


----------



## sheilarose (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Queen Kimie:

I have large pores too. After I put on Bare Escentuals Mineral power, I finish with Mineral Veil. This hides most pores and does not settle in as you say. Mineral Veil is the best product in the world. I have oily skin too and it works like a miracle.

Sheila


----------



## eternalvoyageur (Nov 9, 2007)

Harmful chemicals in cosmetices (like SLS and stuff)

How to decode ingredients on the packaging

Lead-free lipstick


----------

